# What amount do you think my ticket will be?



## angelncali (Feb 22, 2004)

Whats up Fellas,

Want to get your thoughts on something. Got pulled over in my BMW by a CHP on Hwy 58 on my way to Vegas. He clocked me at 99mph. That's what he put on my ticket. I have no previous tickets on record. One of my buddies says that considering the speed I was driving, I'm looking at a $1500 ticket! That sounds crazy. Have any of you been in a similar situation and what do you think about the fine? Let me know. Thank!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Not sure, but I think that speed would be deemed reckless driving, which is mucho points against your driving record.

I think if he REALLY wanted to be a d*ck he could've had you arrested, but I know that is no solace to you and the big a$$ fine you are facing.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

It should be on the reverse side of your ticket. the fees etc.

Since its yoru first offense, over 65 or 55, its like probably 100 bucks, then a surcharge of 50 to 75, and like 25 over per 5mph or 10mph over that, you ticket may be approx. 

To be consevative in the estimate, you are looking at 325 Dollars.

You should do what i do, get a PBA Shield or a FOP Shield, somehow. I got pulled over by 3 county troopers once, and they let me go, since I had the Police Shield on my Car. Its my "GET FREE Ticket" 

Get it from your relative or something like that, if you dont have it, you are out of luck.

Also, how come you dont have a V1 installed, or if you did you wouldnt have been caught.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Oh I forgot, if you were speeding in a work zone, thats another DOUBLE FINE, double your current fine, but 1500 may not be the case.

My advice to you, plead NOT GUILTY to the charges, then when the court date arrives, Postpone it, reschedule, do this over and over again, until no more rescheduling is allowed. By the time you get to court, the cop may make a deal with you..like NO POINTS, and just a lessor fee.

Thats a strategy I used and it works very well.

By looking at your name your sex must be female, Im suprised he didnt let you go or give you a break. Didnt you use your female charm, if you are that is.


----------



## Sicily1918 (Dec 12, 2003)

What was the actual violation on the ticket? I got clocked at 90 on the I15, but the cop wrote "Exceeding 70mph" (posted limit) as the _actual _ offense. My ticket cost me $124 (plus like $50 for traffic school, but whatever).

Funny thing is I reset the average speed before leaving Vegas about 1 1/2 hours before -- when he pulled me over it read at 88.3mph


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

You probably lucked out with a 99mph ticket. In CA, I believe anything over 100mph is considered reckless driving, which means tow + jail. The ticket is probably not worth $1500.


----------



## angelncali (Feb 22, 2004)

Sicily1918 said:


> What was the actual violation on the ticket? I got clocked at 90 on the I15, but the cop wrote "Exceeding 70mph" (posted limit) as the _actual _ offense. My ticket cost me $124 (plus like $50 for traffic school, but whatever).
> 
> Funny thing is I reset the average speed before leaving Vegas about 1 1/2 hours before -- when he pulled me over it read at 88.3mph


I was doing 99 in a 65! By the way, I'm a guy so no amount of charm would have worked. Atleast the guy didn't look gay to me. I just home my buddies wrong about the $1500 ticket. I've already got $1000 set aside in case it turns out this way.


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

Sicily1918 said:


> Funny thing is I reset the average speed before leaving Vegas about 1 1/2 hours before -- when he pulled me over it read at 88.3mph


wow wonder if he saw that and was like hmm... and just did the over 70 thingy....

and yea like Riuster said the female charm would have been useful I have seen this is action while I was riding a car.

EDIT: and I don't think it will be 1500 more like what was suggested above, let us know what you plan to do.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Up here in the North East, you'd get suspended for that


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I got written down here for 98 in a 70. I had been going about 110 when I saw him coming in the opposite direction.
No worries just the ticket. Of course the ticket was like $300. :yikes: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

angelncali said:


> I was doing 99 in a 65! By the way, I'm a guy so no amount of charm would have worked. Atleast the guy didn't look gay to me. I just home my buddies wrong about the $1500 ticket. I've already got $1000 set aside in case it turns out this way.


Ok..dude...your SN...indicates kind of a girlish aura...ya know.."ANGEL N CALI"..no offense...im pretty sure you are are all man...just the Angel...well its kinda used by chicks...again..NO OFFENSE..you can use what ever name you wish...

Also, FYI, if you speed in another state other than your registered state, you dont get points as long as you pay the fine on time, via CERT MAIL and RETURN RECEIPT REQESTED.

for example, I usually dont speed in my home state, I got busted once in PA, paid the fine, then my isurance decreased by 1K, what gives? I realized that my moving violation in PA didnt get transferred to my NY DMV records....how sweet..hey MONEY talks....the ticket was for 250 clocked at 95mph.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Definitely NOT $1500.

I am not sure if it will be reckless, but I don't think so. My friend has been caught for doing 110mpg in San Meteo bridge. CHP did not arrest him, just wrote him a ticket. There is not fine in the ticket, rather a mandatory court appearance. The cost of the ticket ended up to be about $300.

Unless you get caught in a very special situation, usually there will be no reckless driving charge.

eel


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

You're lucky he wrote 99mph.... 

What was the violation on your ticket anyways?

I'd guess some section of 22349 CVC.

Or since you mentioned over 70mph, 22356b CVC

If he wrote 100+ then that's 22348 CVC and I think that's minimum fine of a few hundred bucks, mandatory court appearance, and depending on the circumstances, possible license suspension and imprisonment. There's a whole breakdown of the details in the code. Fun reading....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> I got written down here for 98 in a 70. I had been going about 110 when I saw him coming in the opposite direction.
> No worries just the ticket. Of course the ticket was like $300. :yikes: :thumbdwn:


Maximum fine (and I think Stuka would be the pro on this) for a speed only ticket is $300.


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

I got caught once in VA doing 104 on 65. Paid ~$460 for fine. Got 2 point in VA on my NY license + 1 yr probation. I don't think your ticket is worth $1500...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Maximum fine (and I think Stuka would be the pro on this) for a speed only ticket is $300.


Max fine appears to be $500 for a 22348 violation... but there's other stuff there... 

But that's probably not what he got.... so... :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

angelncali said:


> Whats up Fellas,
> 
> Want to get your thoughts on something. Got pulled over in my BMW by a CHP on Hwy 58 on my way to Vegas. He clocked me at 99mph. That's what he put on my ticket. I have no previous tickets on record. One of my buddies says that considering the speed I was driving, I'm looking at a $1500 ticket! That sounds crazy. Have any of you been in a similar situation and what do you think about the fine? Let me know. Thank!


Thank for lucky star that it was 99mph, which means, it's NOT 22348b.

That means, no tow, no possibility of one month suspension, and no two point infraction.

There is a reason why Beavis will only go 99.99mph on California freeways. 

It's a one point infraction, worth a few hundred bucks, no biggie. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Max fine appears to be $500 for a 22348 violation... but there's other stuff there...
> 
> But that's probably not what he got.... so... :dunno:


22348b has a max penalty of one month suspension and $1000 in fine. :bigpimp:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> You're lucky he wrote 99mph....
> 
> What was the violation on your ticket anyways?
> 
> ...


Under no circumstance can you be put in jail for an infraction, which is what 22348b is.

It is 23103 that has the one month max jail time. :yikes:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Under no circumstance can you be put in jail for an infraction, which is what 22348b is.
> 
> It is 23103 that has the one month max jail time. :yikes:


Oh yeah... that's the one...  Reckless...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Riuster said:


> Ok..dude...your SN...indicates kind of a girlish aura...ya know.."ANGEL N CALI"..no offense...im pretty sure you are are all man...just the Angel...well its kinda used by chicks...again..NO OFFENSE..you can use what ever name you wish...
> 
> Also, FYI, if you speed in another state other than your registered state, you dont get points as long as you pay the fine on time, via CERT MAIL and RETURN RECEIPT REQESTED.
> 
> for example, I usually dont speed in my home state, I got busted once in PA, paid the fine, then my isurance decreased by 1K, what gives? I realized that my moving violation in PA didnt get transferred to my NY DMV records....how sweet..hey MONEY talks....the ticket was for 250 clocked at 95mph.


Nope, wrong. Very few states are not part of the reciprocity. NY and PA might not have it, but CA has it with just about every state.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> 22348b has a max penalty of one month suspension and $1000 in fine. :bigpimp:




But it says $500... 

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d11/vc22348.htm


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> Not sure, but I think that speed would be deemed reckless driving, which is mucho points against your driving record.
> 
> I think if he REALLY wanted to be a d*ck he could've had you arrested, but I know that is no solace to you and the big a$$ fine you are facing.


Nope, not in CA. In order for 23103 to stick, they'll have to prove that by going 99mph, you were doing so in a "wanton disregard for persons and/or properties." This is easier to do so when you are also in violation of 22348b, exceeding 100.

He got either 22349 or 22356, one point infraction, no biggie. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> But it says $500...
> 
> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d11/vc22348.htm


Want to see a court record for $1300 for 132+ in a 70? :bustingup


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> Up here in the North East, you'd get suspended for that


and with a courtesy roadside beating thrown in for free too. :tsk:

East coast driving sucks. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

Something I heard but don't know if it is true or will work: Write a check for the ticket but write it for $1.32 over the amount that you owe. The DMV will then issue you a refund check for the amount that you over paid. DON"T CASH THE CHECK! If you hold the check open the transaction isn't completed & you won't get any points taken off your license. 

Sounds logical enough, but does it work??


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Woody said:


> Something I heard but don't know if it is true or will work: Write a check for the ticket but write it for $1.32 over the amount that you owe. The DMV will then issue you a refund check for the amount that you over paid. DON"T CASH THE CHECK! If you hold the check open the transaction isn't completed & you won't get any points taken off your license.
> 
> Sounds logical enough, but does it work??


Pure bullsh*t.

It does NOT work.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Want to see a court record for $1300 for 132+ in a 70? :bustingup


I dunno man... that's just what the code book states. :dunno:

If a judge is upset enough or doesn't like you, he/she always has the option to screw you in many ways....


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i got $165 ticket for going 95mph on 65mph in CA state I-5.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> Pure bullsh*t.


Is there an inpure type of bullsh*t?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Is there an inpure type of bullsh*t?


Does it have corn in it? :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

waapples said:


> i got $165 ticket for going 95mph on 65mph in CA state I-5.


I saw a ticket that was $106 for 80 in a 65 on the same freeway.

One guy I was talking to once told me his was $285 for 85 in a 65... or maybe that was a 55... :dunno:


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

hopefully you don't have to take the written exam again when you renew the driver's license or sometime they(DMV) make you to retake the written exam right after the incident.


----------



## angelncali (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the posts fellas. Just got back from court. The fine was $370.00, plus one point on my driving record. No problems. Thank Goodness! Now I can rest my mind and plan my Vegas trip in June!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

angelncali said:


> Thanks for all the posts fellas. Just got back from court. The fine was $370.00, plus one point on my driving record. No problems. Thank Goodness! Now I can rest my mind and plan my Vegas trip in June!


So did the judge/commissioner give you the opportunity to take traffic school?


----------



## angelncali (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't even ask. Doesn't really matter to me. I have a company car that's my regular commuter. My employer insures it. I have the Bimmer insured under my mom's name.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Ok..dude...your SN...indicates kind of a girlish aura...ya know.."ANGEL N CALI"..no offense...im pretty sure you are are all man...just the Angel...well its kinda used by chicks...again..NO OFFENSE..you can use what ever name you wish...
> 
> Also, FYI, if you speed in another state other than your registered state, you dont get points as long as you pay the fine on time, via CERT MAIL and RETURN RECEIPT REQESTED.
> 
> for example, I usually dont speed in my home state, I got busted once in PA, paid the fine, then my isurance decreased by 1K, what gives? I realized that my moving violation in PA didnt get transferred to my NY DMV records....how sweet..hey MONEY talks....the ticket was for 250 clocked at 95mph.


not always true. A coworker got busted in North carolina, filed a prayer for judgment (?) and later it turned out they notified AZ mvd and he had to fight to get the points off of his record.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

angelncali said:


> Whats up Fellas,
> 
> Want to get your thoughts on something. Got pulled over in my BMW by a CHP on Hwy 58 on my way to Vegas. He clocked me at 99mph. That's what he put on my ticket. I have no previous tickets on record. One of my buddies says that considering the speed I was driving, I'm looking at a $1500 ticket! That sounds crazy. Have any of you been in a similar situation and what do you think about the fine? Let me know. Thank!


Do yourself a favor and invest in a raderdetector and laser defender. m5board has a great groupbuy going on.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> There is a reason why Beavis will only go 99.99mph on California freeways.


There is a reason why Beavis will only * GET CAUGHT GOING * 99.99mph on California freeways.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

In 1999 I was caught doing 105 on the 138 near Palmdale the officer wrote 90 in the ticket and I had to pay $375. Because I went back to Amsterdam I didn't show in court and it doubled plus a warrant for my arrest if I didn't show up before September 17 of the year 2000... :tsk: 
I went to court, explained the situation and the judge told me to pay $250 plus traffic school :thumbup:


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> But it says $500...
> 
> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d11/vc22348.htm


Is $500 before court fees? Court fees are generally added to the fine. I think Stuka is right about $1000 for 22348b violation, although maybe that's a max? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

GregD said:


> Is $500 before court fees? Court fees are generally added to the fine. I think Stuka is right about $1000 for 22348b violation, although maybe that's a max? :dunno:


It could be... That's just what the code says.... so maybe the fine for the violation itself can be $500 max, but with other costs like court fees, pissing off the judge fee  , etc.... it doesn't surprise me that it could go over $1000... Code Book doesn't lie.... but there are always other things that can happen to make it more.... :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> There is a reason why Beavis will only go 99.99mph on California freeways.


If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

back in 1996 I got busted in Michigan for doing 105 in a 65 zone in my '95 M3 (racing to a long distance event :eeps: ), thought for sure I was going to spend the weekend in jail rather than racing, cop laughed it off and said "neah, just a ticket", turned out all I had to do was mail in a $65 fine :yikes: I about fell over when the clerk told me that :rofl: :thumbup: 


on the otherhand, I got busted in Florida for doing 105 in a 55 in a '93 Rx7TT (I knew when the cop said "where are you and you're lil' red sportscar going in such a hurry" I was in big trouble  ) I got a tow and escorted to jail for the night  , $300 fine for the speeding offense  , and had to appear in court for the reckless driving charge and the judge ajudicated it


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

sergiok said:


> If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


Strictly speaking, 22348b is not a crime, but an infraction. An infraction carries no possibility of jail time. :bigpimp:

23103, that's a crime, since it's misdemeanor. :yikes:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Strictly speaking, 22348b is not a crime, but an infraction. An infraction carries no possibility of jail time. :bigpimp:
> 
> 23103, that's a crime, since it's misdemeanor. :yikes:


Scary that you know these things....


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Nope, wrong. Very few states are not part of the reciprocity. NY and PA might not have it, but CA has it with just about every state.


Kentucky will not report it to the residence DMV if either it was only 10 mph or less over the limit or if you take their driver school for anything higher (only 1 get out jail free card per year/ no limit on the number of years) :angel:

How about people indicating which states have the driver school/non-reporting option?

Alabama doesn't have it


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> 23103, that's a crime, since it's misdemeanor. :yikes:


Does that mean the more you miss the meaner you get? :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Does that mean the more you miss the meaner you get? :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


>


psst, sexual inuendo


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> psst, sexual inuendo


ah... I see...

wow... talk about going off on a tangent...  hehe


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Scary that you know these things....


Some things are important to know.


----------



## JPower (Mar 2, 2004)

angelncali said:


> Whats up Fellas,
> 
> Want to get your thoughts on something. Got pulled over in my BMW by a CHP on Hwy 58 on my way to Vegas. He clocked me at 99mph. That's what he put on my ticket. I have no previous tickets on record. One of my buddies says that considering the speed I was driving, I'm looking at a $1500 ticket! That sounds crazy. Have any of you been in a similar situation and what do you think about the fine? Let me know. Thank!


I was pulled over on the way to vegas in my M3 doing 120mph , was not arrested , paid a fine of $1381.00 to barstow court . Good luck :wahwah:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JPower said:


> I was pulled over on the way to vegas in my M3 doing 120mph , was not arrested , paid a fine of $1381.00 to barstow court . Good luck :wahwah:


:jawdrop:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Stuka said:


> and with a courtesy roadside beating thrown in for free too. :tsk:
> 
> East coast driving sucks. :thumbdwn:


... and your implying that LA driving is better


----------



## 02Cali330ci (Oct 28, 2004)

I was popped at 112 in a 65 coming across the desert near Palm Springs. I have a V1. It didn't light up until the CHP came over the hill from the opposite side. Too late.

He whipped around and lit me up.

My papers were in order and the officer was polite and didn't let on that I was obviously in big trouble. (I thought arrest was eminent)

It took a month for the notice to come in the mail stating "Mandatory Appearance". Now not only do I have to drive way out there again but I don't know what to expect.


----------



## M3medic4911 (Apr 10, 2008)

I fyou live in Ca the ONLY way to go is to join the 11-99 foundation. the cost is NOT CHEAP! , but you will NEVER get a ticket with an 11-99 license plate frame on your car. I also suggest that you get a v1 radar detector and learn how to use it.

Of course you can do what I do and LEAVE ca. My State, NM, has NO RECIPROCITY with ANY state other than for DUI and reckless. I have not gotten a SINGLE point on my NM license since I moved here almost 20 years ago, but then again I am a Reserve Sheriff as well and the BADGE in the wallet usually does the trick! 

HOWEVER there are few cops on the roads here, and I generally only get pulled over on my motorcycles where it is harder to monitor the Radar Detector.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Riuster said:


> It should be on the reverse side of your ticket. the fees etc.
> 
> Since its yoru first offense, over 65 or 55, its like probably 100 bucks, then a surcharge of 50 to 75, and like 25 over per 5mph or 10mph over that, you ticket may be approx.
> 
> ...


I had a PBA shield mini badge in my wallet once and I was driving through FL and a trooper pulls me over for doing 10 miles over the limit. When he asked for my license and registration, I opened my wallet and he took a glimpse of the badge. He then asked if I was in law enforcement... I said no, but I have a friend who is and I got this from him.

He then told me to destroy the badge because I was basically impersonating an officer and wrote me a ticket.

Its seems that cops in the south don't have these PBA stickers, cards, or shields to give out to their family and friends and are unware of them.


----------



## M3medic4911 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kzang said:


> I had a PBA shield mini badge in my wallet once and I was driving through FL and a trooper pulls me over for doing 10 miles over the limit. When he asked for my license and registration, I opened my wallet and he took a glimpse of the badge. He then asked if I was in law enforcement... I said no, but I have a friend who is and I got this from him.
> 
> He then told me to destroy the badge because I was basically impersonating an officer and wrote me a ticket.
> 
> Its seems that cops in the south don't have these PBA stickers, cards, or shields to give out to their family and friends and are unware of them.


You should have answered YES, and said that you worked for the PBA, described what they do and see what he said. I am sure that he would think twice about writing up a guy who works to assist officers injured on the job or helping the families of those killed in the line of duty, not to mention defending officers accused of misconduct.


----------



## Sylvan515 (Apr 13, 2008)

I luckily haven't been pulled over for speeding...yet  The most I have ever even had my car up to is 120 on a country straight away...gotta watch out for Amish buggies here in PA though haha


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

i got a 97 in a 40 when i was 16 and it was like a $300 fine... not too high 

and i had to go to driving school witch as like an extra $30


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

riod007 said:


> i got a 97 in a 40 when i was 16 and it was like a $300 fine... not too high
> 
> and i had to go to driving school witch as like an extra $30


How old are you now? Ticket price maybe very different then and now


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Get a RADAR detector. I would recommend a Valentine One or an Escort. Something that is better than cheap ones you can buy at Walmart.


----------



## maldoror (Mar 13, 2008)

M3medic4911 said:


> I fyou live in Ca the ONLY way to go is to join the 11-99 foundation. the cost is NOT CHEAP! , but you will NEVER get a ticket with an 11-99 license plate frame on your car.


The cost is $1800 for one of those license plate frames. But if you are smart you just have a custom made frame for a few bucks that says "Member - CHP 11-99 Foundation." Serves the same purpose and you save a lot of money.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

maldoror said:


> The cost is $1800 for one of those license plate frames. But if you are smart you just have a custom made frame for a few bucks that says "Member - CHP 11-99 Foundation." Serves the same purpose and you save a lot of money.


Your information is pathetically out of date.

And if all you have is the frame, and not the other stuff, you are better off without it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

M3medic4911 said:


> I fyou live in Ca the ONLY way to go is to join the 11-99 foundation. the cost is NOT CHEAP! , but you will NEVER get a ticket with an 11-99 license plate frame on your car.


I have a CHP buddy has actually has cited an 11-99 member so as the saying goes, never say never. And if you think just a 'frame on your car' will get you out of a ticket...


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

02Cali330ci said:


> I was popped at 112 in a 65 coming across the desert near Palm Springs. I have a V1. It didn't light up until the CHP came over the hill from the opposite side. Too late.
> 
> He whipped around and lit me up.
> 
> ...


With an offense like that (47mph over the limit, and over 100mph), you probably got a 22348(b), which carries a steep fine, 2 points, and possibility of 1 month probation of driver's license. You are probably better off with hiring a lawyer.

If the case (your speed) is somewhat arguable, the lawyer may help you reach a deal and take it down to an excess speed infraction, which carries 1 point, much smaller fine, and no possibility of DL probation. However, since the speed on the ticket is 12mph over 100mph, I'd think it's probably pretty tough to argue that you are not going at least 100mph - which is 22348(b). Call up some traffic lawyers in the area to find out. The county yellow pages of the court that you have to appear in is a good place to start.

The lawyer can also appear on your behalf, so you don't have to go out there.

The lawyer will not guarentee results. You will probably not get off the ticket. However, there is a good probability that you can get the offense down to an excess speed infraction, since it will save the court's time if you accept that infraction instead of having a lawyer fight your more serious offense. The savings from the lower fine, less insurance increase from only 1 point vs. 2, no time needed off work, no stress about probation of DL, will probably far exceed the cost of the lawyer.

Having a 11-99 frame doesn't mean you will never get a ticket. If that's your attitude, then it's pretty much guarenteed that you WILL get tickets after you donate and get the 11-99 frame.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, Stan gets people out of 22348b all day long with nicht schuldig results.

But be prepared to pay 5K plus for it.

I know people who have gotten multiple 22348b taken care of by him. Of course, those folks have some pretty deep pockets.


----------



## maldoror (Mar 13, 2008)

Stuka said:


> Your information is pathetically out of date.
> 
> And if all you have is the frame, and not the other stuff, you are better off without it.


It's not my info that's pathetically out of date. I simply responded to someone who said to get one. It's their info, not mine.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

maldoror said:


> It's not my info that's pathetically out of date. I simply responded to someone who said to get one. It's their info, not mine.


Your $1800 figure is out of date.

It's now a three tier schedule at $5000, $10000, and $25000.


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd bet it's worth it though... is there something like this in az?


----------



## 04Cali330CiZHP (Feb 2, 2007)

The follow up to the Palm Springs ticket is that I had to appear, and did. Plead guilty and got fined $743.00. Ouch. The judge said he was not going to suspend my license because I appeared. 

It was a long, slow drive back to SoCal. 

A week later I received a notice from the DMV and a 2 point ding on my record. 

I'm not saying don't speed. I'm saying don't get caught over 100 - it gets very costly at that mark. :tsk:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

04Cali330CiZHP said:


> The follow up to the Palm Springs ticket is that I had to appear, and did. Plead guilty and got fined $743.00. Ouch. The judge said he was not going to suspend my license because I appeared.
> 
> It was a long, slow drive back to SoCal.
> 
> ...


Should have hired Stan for 5K for a not guilty verdict.

The ticket and your insurance super charge for a 22348b is going to be over 5K easy over the course of 5 years.

And yes, it stays on your record for 5 years, just like DUI.


----------

